# Starter or belt problem?



## blazedgoldfish6 (Mar 23, 2007)

When I first start up my car it starts up and then I can hear something kind of slip and then I hear a small squeak. My friend said that it's either a problem with the starter or a belt (fan belt?). It's probably not possible to determine just from my description, but what do you guys think?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Does it even get far enough to turn over? Or do you just hear a click-click from the starter solenoid?


----------



## blazedgoldfish6 (Mar 23, 2007)

It starts up fine and then just makes that noise, but there's no real problem yet. I was just wondering if a problem may be arrising.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Replace the accessory belt tensioner. You'll be ok til it fails-- it'll just make more and more noise, but when it fails you'll lose all power to the belt-driven accessories, including the alternator and water pump, which is not good.


----------

